# Como se cuando tierra es un pin no conectado y cuando es coneccion a negativo



## shadow_x (Oct 23, 2008)

esta pregunta me ha dado mucho dolores de cabeza por k ae que tierra significa 0 volts y que el circuito no se cierra; pero los simuladores como el multisim o el livewire lo toman como circuito cerrado por ejemplo el siguiente que es una fuente y un led y el simulador lo toma como circuito cerrado y el led enciende. pero en la vida real o pcb esos pines no estarian conectados y por lo tanto el circuito estaria abierto. y para colmo tengo profesores que dibujan sus circuitos en linea recta y los cierran con simbolos de tierra.
alguien me podria explicar como diferenciarlos o comohacer que el pcb wizar una todo al cobre para cerrar el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2008)

No siempre GND es 0 V

Las GND en la simulación se consideran unidas (Por el programa), cuando quieres pasar el circuito a una placa reemplazas todos los puntos GND por un conductor con salida de la placa para que te dibuje el impreso correctamente.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 24, 2008)

En los diagramas electronicos se acostumbra no cerrar las fuentes... (Positiva, Negativa o Tierra) pero eso no quiere decir que no esten conectadas en el circuito final... Y es muy simple de entender por que si no fuera asi el circuito simplemente no funcionaria

En cuanto a hacer que el PCB Wizard los cierre no se exactamente como por que no lo manejo... pero simplemente es cuestion de añadir el simbolo de tierra (o fuente positiva o negativa si fuera el caso) para que lo identifique como una conexion mas y genere la pista adecuada... 

Si lo que quieres es generar un plano tierra la cosa es un poco mas complicada... generalmente hay un boton llamado poligono (o comando en el menu) que te va a abrir una ventana de dialogo donde te preguntaran varias opciones y a que net lo quieres enlazar.. simplemente seleccionas la net correspondiente a tu tierra y comienzas a dibujar el poligono en la placa, al cerrarlo el programa generara el entramado interno evitando otras pistas...


----------



## hito88 (Nov 2, 2008)

La tierra o GND siempre es una referencia de voltaje... esto se trabaja mucho en circuitos electrónicos que involucran análisis por nodos, y en general siempre. los simuladores te exigen que definas una tierra. Por lo tanto las dos o más tierras que dibujes en un circuito están referidos a un mismo voltaje y están electricamente unidos. La tierra no necesariamente significa 0 V, sino que es una referencia con respecto a todos los voltajes que se pueden hallar en un circuito. Por ejemplo en Orcad, aunque tengas todo el circuito cerrado, debes ubicar una tierra para poder simular, y todos los voltajes que te arroja el simulador están referidos a la tierra que has definido, así de esta manera, si cambias la ubicación de la tierra puede que cambie el valor de voltaje en un nodo.


----------



## bachi (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola, echale un vistazo a esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28513.html


----------

